# Is this the right place ?



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I'm looking for a Flavel Vanessa LPG oven/hob/grill like this . . . but don't want to pay rip off prices - anyone know of one for sale ?

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=52081&stc=1&d=1472422591


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I had those on a couple of boats years ago, and they were very poor cookers. There are better ones that will fit the same space. That looks a boaty one with all the fiddles in place. I've never seen one in a MH, and secondhand boat ones will probably have rust issues.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Based on tuggers reply, can we ask why that model.

cabby


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

cabby said:


> Based on tuggers reply, can we ask why that model.
> cabby


I wanted a small LPG cooker/grill/hobs . . . Not for a boat or caravan/motor home - but to tuck away with my other gear & supplies pending TEOFWAWKI :2gunfire:

-what other makes/models fit the bill ?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

vicdicdoc said:


> I wanted a small LPG cooker/grill/hobs . . . Not for a boat or caravan/motor home - but to tuck away with my other gear & supplies pending TEOFWAWKI :2gunfire:
> 
> -what other makes/models fit the bill ?


You're fully stocked with food and ammunition ?

Just remember to shoot the zombies in the HEAD!


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

You can forget the gril on most boat cookers, they take foreeeeeeeeeeever to make a piece of toast.

Have a look at the chandlery websites for other brands. I recall the Spinflo Nelson was well thought of, but now I see Dometic seem to have a big presence. Whether they are new cookers or they have rebranded some other older brands, I don't know.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Spinflo Triplex was our last buy, very impressed, not sure if it'll do for cooking the Zombies, I second the head shot though.

Good game for practising here

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ea.game.pvzfree_row


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Will gas be available, maybe you should consider a wood stove/oven.>>

cabby


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

cabby said:


> Will gas be available, maybe you should consider a wood stove/oven.>>
> 
> cabby


Dead zombies make good fuel.
So recycle to save the world........oh! Too late!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Last time we had some they took ages to dry out though, bit of a pen and ink too.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Ho ho ho . . . I just like to be prepared for emergencies, I don't think we have to worry about zombies but we do have to plan "what if".
We won't starve or freeze to death & we're ok&#55357;&#56616;&#55357;&#56619;&#55357;&#56618;&#55357;&#56483;&#55357;&#56457;

Anyway, back to reality . . .


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes, back to reality.


You really want to survive in a world that has gone tits up and scratch around for survival?


I have enough wine and pills not to give a sh1te !!!!!!!!


Happy scraping :wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

May as well go now Tony > >


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

GEMMY said:


> Yes, back to reality.
> You really want to survive in a world that has gone tits up and scratch around for survival?
> I have enough wine and pills not to give a sh1te !!!!!!!!
> Happy scraping :wink2:


Nah, it's the sheeples that's heading down the plughole, give it 3 days of some drastic National event &#55357;&#56521;&#55357;&#57022; &#55357;&#56485;& there'll be no food in the stores, 7 days & most people's food larder will be empty - less than 10 days & the riots begin . . .

If I still had my motorhome, I'd be fuelled up ready to head out to my secret bug out . . . As it is I'll just go into my bunker &#55357;&#56843;


----------

